# Pistol Annies



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, I admit I don't get around much and maybe my musical tastes are stuck in many decades that have passed but everyonce in a while something gets picked up on my radar (usually by accident) that I really love. Until a 2 weeks ago I had not heard of this Band until my Brother had their tunes playing on his stereo. To me it was a "Who's that" moment. Now this style of music may not appeal to most members of this Forum it's still really decent stuff and I'm a fan of Country (though I prefer old Country). Give these young Ladies a listen, they definitely have talent. Let me know what you think.

Well it turns out I can't embed the videos, so here's the link. http://www.vevo.com/watch/pistol-annies/hell-on-heels/USGQ41100007






















- - - Updated - - -

One more try on the Video.


[video=youtube;fOKtbJfNLFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOKtbJfNLFk[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

No love for the Pistol Annies eh?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Lots of love from me. Been a fan of theirs for some time now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dixie Chicks revisited. Good stuff though.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I was wondering if I was the only guy who liked these Gals. I think they're fantastic.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll give them a thumbs up. Pretty good sound and they have been working on their looks too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd do 'em...again! 8P

I'm a sucker for good harmonies, this qualifies.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I like the fact that even though one of them is a country superstar, they all share the stage equally.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the music and they have great harmonies, but the "sexed up" persona turns me off. You have amazing voices, let them shine. I don't need to see David Crosby, Graham Nash, or Stephen Stills in a speedo to appreciate them; give yourself the same credit, and save your sexuality for somebody you really want to share it with.

TG


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I always enjoy great harmony work, in any Gendre. Each voice is very unique and the compliment one another very well. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for listening and replying.


----------

